

I no longer want to be a developer - SandB0x
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/78956/i-no-longer-want-to-be-a-developer

======
abyssknight
There's the thing with good developers. We tend to fit into the INTP range of
things, but many flop over to the INFJ and INFP realms as well. Meaningful
work, as it were, is incredibly important to the latter two. That's not to say
the INTPs don't need the same thing, but to the INF* crowd, its a basic
building block for success. Without it, we (INFJ here) burnout incredibly
quickly and cease to be as productive as we could be. Anytime I see that
"meaningful" this or that in someone's declaration of burnout, I can't help
but smile. Not out of schadenfreude, but out of joy that the self regulation
of that person's life kicked in. Its a great feeling when you get out of that
slump, and recognizing that you're in it is the first step.

~~~
abyssknight
I sense disagreement due to the down votes. Care to discuss? I'm actually
interested to hear someone else's viewpoint on this. :)

~~~
ChuckMcM
Perhaps people downvote the argument which is based on socionics. I've noted
similar down votes on comments where the underlying basis was not well
established.

